# Florastor or equivalent?



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

I can get paws on Florastor and Culturelle in the UK but Florastor is v expensive. I have seen equivalent product (strain, level of bacteria) at half the price. Should I go for the brand product, or equivalent?Your feedback would be greatly appreciated.YW=}}=


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if you have something like this over there, but here we have http://www.consumerlabs.com They test a lot of supplements and that helps you know if they have what they say they have in them.Now strains may vary, which can vary the results, but the main thing I would try to get info on is if the other brand seems capable of making the pills right with the right things in them.Price often doesn't tell you much about which supplements are accurate about making the pills.The difference in strain may not be important (within a species there are several different strains). That they actually manage to get the stuff in the pill right is a bigger issue.K.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

heya windy







The only other 2 Saccharomyces Boulardii supplements that I'm aware of, and are available in the UK, are Jarrow Formulas and DiarSafe. According to their label Jarrow's brand has 1 to 1.5 billion live cells at time of manufacture in each capsule but there's no guarantee by the time you purchase it that it still has this same amount of live cells. On the other hand, Florastor has 5 billion live cells per capsule with a guaranteed shelf life of 3 years. So even if that bottle of Florastor sits around for under 3 years you'll still be getting the 5 billion active cultures with every capsule because Biodex guarantees it. Also you'd have to take about 4-5 capsules of Jarrow's to match the 1 capsule live cells amount in Florastor, that is, if the Jarrow's brand still contains the 1 to 1.5 billion live cells by the time you get your bottle of it. Florastor's equivalent in the UK is DiarSafe, I mentioned this to you before in another thread you started. DiarSafe seems to have the same amount of live cultures as Florastor. DTECTA also guarantee all 5 billion organisms to be live until the best before date marked on their bottles.Have you found more brands of Saccharomyces Boulardii in your research?


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Hi Midnight 1 and Kathleen M,Thanks for your guidance on this one, I *really *appreciate it.Allergy Research have a Saccharomyces Boulardii product available in the UK.Florastor can be purchased online for pounds sterling at cost of 112.43 dollars for 50 capsules - yikes!I think I'll try buying Florastor and Culturelle via reputable US site - who ship out to the UK - this may work out cheaper.DiarSafe is only available here in boxes of 8 and 16.....as far as I can gather!!! YW=}}=


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks YW, had never heard of Allergy Research...maybe they just have this in the UK.Wow, that's really expensive for you guys across the pond on the Florastor. I can see why you'd rather purchase it from here and then have them ship it over there. I'm sure that will save you some $$


----------



## 15633 (Feb 14, 2007)

yikes, that is expensive. although, i'll tell you what... if this gives you your life back... wouldn't you pay for it? I've been on culturelle and flroastor for 3 weeks now... i'm just AMAZED at the results... i feel good again. I did have a set back sunday night...where i had to take immodium, but the rest of the time, ive been eating anything i want and going out...good luck and hope it works!


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

LAIBS said:


> yikes, that is expensive. although, i'll tell you what... if this gives you your life back... wouldn't you pay for it? I've been on culturelle and flroastor for 3 weeks now... i'm just AMAZED at the results... i feel good again. I did have a set back sunday night...where i had to take immodium, but the rest of the time, ive been eating anything i want and going out...good luck and hope it works!


Hi Laibs,Yipee florastor and culturelle have arrived!I hope I will not be windy for much longer! YW =}}=


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

young windy said:


> ...Yipee florastor and culturelle have arrived!I hope I will not be windy for much longer! YW =}}=


*YAY!!!* Keep us updated on how you are feeling YW, hoping the best for you!


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

LAIBS said:


> I've been on culturelle and flroastor for 3 weeks now... i'm just AMAZED at the results... i feel good again. I did have a set back sunday night...where i had to take immodium, but the rest of the time, ive been eating anything i want and going out...


So great to hear you're getting good results with Florastor LAIBS


----------

